# Micro ATX board not fitting in supposedly micro ATX case



## Red_Machine (Sep 10, 2015)

So I bought a case that was advertised as micro ATX off eBay for a micro ATX board that I've had in storage for a while.  I just attempted to put the thing in and have realised to my amazement that it's not the right size.  The case is clearly made for legacy systems, going by the inclusion of legacy I/O holes on the built-in I/O shield, so it's not just a mini ITX case mistakenly advertised as micro ATX.  I'm legit stumped here, I thought all micro ATX stuff was the same.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2015)

special form factor but no microATX for sure ... mATX = 4 slot  not 3 

the description was wrong.

it's a FlexATX


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 10, 2015)

I've never even heard of FlexATX before, let alone seen one.  I've already sent the seller a message, if they get snotty I'll tell them exactly what the form factor is so they can't say it's just me being an idiot.


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2015)

FlexATX was used in the olden days, but I can't remember how extensively. I'm pretty sure I've had some boards like it in the past.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 10, 2015)

Frick said:


> FlexATX was used in the olden days, but I can't remember how extensively. I'm pretty sure I've had some boards like it in the past.



Usualy used by oem's for their budget builds


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 10, 2015)

Holy, an nforce2... that's... why it's still working?


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 10, 2015)

It's an nForce 1, actually.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2015)

No line up at all ?, like if you remove the front of the case will it fit then ?.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 10, 2015)

The only way I can get it to fit is to remove the hard drive bracket, but then that means I can't put a hard drive in it.  There aren't even any holes for motherboard standoffs that I could screw the rest of the board into.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> The only way I can get it to fit is to remove the hard drive bracket, but then that means I can't put a hard drive in it.  There aren't even any holes fo*r motherboard standoffs that I could screw the rest of the board into*.



That's the bit i was curious about as by the pic it looked like some do, sounds like rma time and i hope you get them pay the postage.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 10, 2015)

The seller volunteered to send out an alternative free of charge, so I made sure it was a proper microATX chassis before picking one.


----------

